# Corey Maggette and Elton Brand opt out of his Clippers contract



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers1-2008jul01,0,1092404.story



> Maggette, the longest-tenured Clipper, filed paperwork today to opt out of the final season of his contract and immediately becomes one of the most attractive free agents in this off-season's market.





> The Clippers have maintained they hope to re-sign Maggette; however, a sign-and-trade deal with him could also be in the team's plans.
> 
> Maggette, 29, averaged 22.1 points a game for the Clippers last season.
> 
> His departure leaves the Clippers about $10 million under the salary cap with potentially more space on the way.


No surprise here, just have to wait to hear from Brand now.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Corey Maggette opts out of his Clippers contract*

Go after Arenas!! But I think he wants max money. How about sign and trade for Josh Smith or Josh Childress?

We should definitely look at Mickael Pietrus. QRoss can go if we can sign him.

I like us to getting getting one of the following:

James Jones
Marice Evans
Jarvis Hayes


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers1-2008jul01,0,1092404.story



> Clippers forward Elton Brand joined teammate Corey Maggette today in opting out of the final season of his contract and will become an unrestricted free agent.


Brand better re-sign.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I don't see him sticking around personally, but hope I'm just being a pessimistic fan. Roesers ignorant senile *** better do something.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Be better stick around after all the comments he has made recently about being committed to the organization, I won't be a happy camper if he leaves after essentially stating he wants to be here in interviews. The Clippers are now about 26 under the cap.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3468389



> "We're opting out," Brand said. "It definitely doesn't mean I'm leaving the Clippers. We're trying to work it out. My intention is to stay."





> "It preserves options to make the team better," Falk said. "Clearly, if Elton decided he wanted to simply max out the dollars, he would have stayed in the deal, had a monster year and a lot more teams will have cap room next year."





> On Monday, Brand sounded interested in staying in Los Angeles. He has branched out into film production (his first movie, "Rescue Dawn," was released last year) and his wife is expecting a son in October.
> 
> "Right now it's just trying to solidify my future and work things out with the Clippers," Brand said. "I've got a lot of going on."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Word is Baron Davis opted out as well. Sign Baron and then use Brand's bird rights to sign him!!!! :gopray:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wouldn't it make a heck of a lot of sense for the Clippers to make a hard run at Baron Davis?

It would be hard for Baron to turn down playing with Elton, Kaman, Thornton and Gordon, and it would be even harder for Brand to turn down playing with Baron, Kaman, Thornton and Gordon.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Also, if you're the Clippers, do you accept Battie, Redick and two first round picks from the Magic in exchange for Maggette?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I hope the two are related. From the ESPN it seems like Brand is indicating he opted out in order for the Clippers to make a move like sign a Baron Davis and then sign him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.dailynews.com/breakingnews/ci_9746901



> Maggette is now an unrestricted free agent. A league source indicated that he is seeking a contract worth around $11 million annually.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Also, if you're the Clippers, do you accept Battie, Redick and two first round picks from the Magic in exchange for Maggette?


If we are rebuilding, hell yeah. I think we need to sign and trade for a veteran instead.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Word is Baron Davis opted out as well. Sign Baron and then use Brand's bird rights to sign him!!!! :gopray:


wow is that even possible?

clippers would have one scary team


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

DANNY said:


> wow is that even possible?
> 
> clippers would have one scary team


Only if Sterling opens his check book.....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes, FINALLY we have hope. This is the best case scenario so far for the clippers. Now we have options. This brings us way under the cap we can throw a lot of money at other guys, including a star like arenas. We can sign and trade either guy for good players, we can perhaps resign them on the cheap if they strike out in the free agency, This is the best case scenario so far at this point. 

No way does sterling go after davis. Davis will want huge money, and he has an uninsurable health issue. STerling has changed, but i cant imagine him loosing all business sense.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Why did Brand opt out. There's basically no teams that can offer him more then 16.4million next year....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Baron opts out! http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3468448


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

B-Roy said:


> Why did Brand opt out. There's basically no teams that can offer him more then 16.4million next year....


From what his agent said he opted out to help the Clippers get better, like signing another FA to a large contract then using Brand's bird rights to keep him in Clipperland. Now whether it is true or not it is interesting especially since Baron just walked away from close to 18 mil.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Word is Baron Davis opted out as well. Sign Baron and then use Brand's bird rights to sign him!!!! :gopray:


Oh man, I LOVE that idea. Baron/Elton/Kaman/Thornton is a guaranteed playoff team, I will literally soil myself if the Clippers actually find a way to make this happen. Maybe this is why the franchise opted to pass on Jerryd Bayless? 

Seriously though, I believe Elton does intend to stay. If he had no intention of re-signing he wouldn't have made statements suggesting as much so publicly. EB has too much integrity to smile in our faces and proceed to stab us in the back.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow if the Clippers got Baron AND Brand they would be one of the most entertaining teams in the league and I have always hoped that your franchise could turn it around and become the better LA team, good luck guys, i'm really rooting for this to happen.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I hope they are talking to Davis right now!


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Can someone explain to me what "birds rights" is? thank you


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

baron + brand= too good to be true. i just don't believe it's going to happen. i want it to but i doubt it will


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

sign me up for the clipper bandwagon if baron and elton join force


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> baron + brand= too good to be true. i just don't believe it's going to happen. i want it to but i doubt it will


Damn it: let's just hope... even if for only a night or a couple of days... let's just hope!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol, that would make the Gordon pick an excellent one if we can somehow get Baron.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

DANNY said:


> sign me up for the clipper bandwagon if baron and elton join force


would you leap off the laker bandwagon?

kobe and bynum to me is than baron and elton.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Baron Davis and Gilbert Arenas....both guys are from LA. HHMmmmmmmmm....is the Clipper's management FINALLY working on something big? People will be jumping back on the bandwagon if we can get either one of the two. Go Sterlings, Baylor and Dunleavy!!! Yoouuu can dooo it!!!!


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

The Clippers don't have the room to sign Baron unless they renounce Maggette and Brand's Bird Rights, which would make resigning Brand once you've signed Baron a little harder... but not impossible, they would both have to take a substantial paycut but it would be worth it. Maggette would walk with nothing in return though. It would automatically take away your MLE/BAE though, so you'd have to fill your roster with vet minimum guys, but the core would be enticing for guys to come play with. 

Should be interesting.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If they sign Baron they can use Brand rights after.

If Baron comes, and Elton returns. Go Clippers! That would be so sick.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Ruff Draft said:


> If they sign Baron they can use Brand rights after.
> 
> If Baron comes, and Elton returns. Go Clippers! That would be so sick.


If they don't renounce Brand's bird rights they don't have any cap room, until renounced he has a $22,000,000 or more cap hold that's held against their salary cap. Maggette's cap hold is about 14 million as well, so they need to renounce both of them to actually get the cap space to sign Baron.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Sources: Clippers pursuing Davis*



> The Los Angeles Clippers are making a hard run at signing free agent Baron Davis, multiple league sources said late Monday night.
> 
> Hours before the midnight deadline, the Golden State Warriors point guard opted out of the $17.8 million owed him in the final season of his six-year contract. Davis could still re-sign with the Warriors, but the possibility of returning to Southern California, where he grew up and played at UCLA, must intrigue him.
> 
> ...


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

They also said that Maggette has played his last clipper game


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

NOFX22 said:


> They also said that Maggette has played his last clipper game


Well, we all pretty much knew that, it's just a matter of whether or not the team can do a sign and trade to get something back. But this Baron Davis news is almost too good to be true. He obviously has a strong interest in returning to LA, he said as much before being traded to the Warriors, so his opting out of a huge contract can only be good news for the Clippers. With Baron Davis this team has unlimited potential. He helped turn the Warriors into a perennial contender and did so basically without a front line to speak of. Coming to LA he would have a built in all-star front court as well as two young, explosive offensive players in Thornton and Gordon to help him out. I don't want to get too excited here, because Donald T. has a tendency to crush my dreams on a regular basis, but if this happens the Clippers are going to be a very interesting team in 08-09. Even if this doesn't happen, it appears that EB plans to re-sign for another 4-5 years, which I am ecstatic about.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

as of now, im not putting any more stock the next couple of weeks over "sources." Almost none of the trades around draft day were predicted, most came out of the blue. And in recent weeks we have heard non stop "sources" saying that baron wouldnt opt out, brand wouldnt opt out, yada yada yada.

Sources are just putting up smoke screens these days. Im just going to kick back and watch what unfolds. Hopefully something good for a change.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Ruff Draft said:


> If they sign Baron they can use Brand rights after.
> 
> If Baron comes, and Elton returns. Go Clippers! That would be so sick.


That is incorrect, Jayps15 is right. You can't sign Baron Davis without renouncing Brand's Bird rights. That's why the Magic couldn't re-sign Darko Milicic last summer because they had to renounce his rights to acquire Rashard Lewis.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

If EB takes a pay cut first, then the Clippers can sign Baron after they renounce the rights to Maggette. They both will have to take a pay cut to make it happen, but it definitely can be done.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Davis, Gordon, Thorton, Brand, Kaman is a very nice starting line-up. SAdly, I think Jayps is right. You guys would have to renounce both of your FAs rights to be able to be enough under the cap to give Davis a good offer (maybe he wants to play for a lot less money for a chance to play on a good team and so does brand?).

We will see. The Clippers have been my 3rd favorite team for a while and REALYL deserve something good to happen to them. 

GOOD LUCK! The Gordon pick would be perfect if ya'll get Davis. Sick offensive backcourt. Sick offensive front court. ANd Thorton is a wild card because he can turn out to be really scary good.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

ESPN News is reporting that Golden State has offered Gilbert Arenas a 5 year, 101 million dollar contract. If this is true it sounds like they might already be resigned to the fact that Baron Davis is not going to re-sign with them. This can only be good news for the Clippers.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

or the fact that they really dont want davis back. Heck, who wouldnt choose arenas over davis in the league? 

Do the warriors really have that much cap space? They probably want to do something fast before someone offers biedrins or ellis that they will have to match.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> or the fact that they really dont want davis back. Heck, who wouldnt choose arenas over davis in the league?
> 
> Do the warriors really have that much cap space? They probably want to do something fast before someone offers biedrins or ellis that they will have to match.


Maybe, but it doesn't look that way to me. I think they fully expected Davis not to opt-out and now they're scrambling. Personally, if I were looking to fill my PG spot I would definitely choose Davis over Arenas. He's not what I'd call a "pure" PG, but neither is Arenas. Davis is the better slasher and playmaker and would apparently be willing to take a lot less than the 20 million dollars/yr that Arenas is currently demanding. Arenas is a very good player, I won't refute that, but he tends to shoot his team out of too many games for a guy that's going to demand that kind of salary. Also, unlike Arenas, Davis has proven that he can get the job done in the playoffs. Davis led the Warriors to a huge victory over a heavily favored Mavs team, while Arenas has now failed for three straight seasons to lead his team past the first round.


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

Baron Davis already opted out, now the question is where he'll go, the Clips are the obvious choice since most teams are dealing with top salary caps


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

well regardless of personal preference, gms around the league rate areans as higher than davis due to his scoring abillity and all around game. You can count on one hand, the number of guys who can put in 29 points, 6 assists, and 2 steals a night. 

Davis, without the back issue probably would be approaching arenas, due to his resume, but due to the multiple injuries, it doesnt seem like hes as wanted as other "stars." 

if we only have davis and brand, im not sure if we make the playoffs. davis we cant count on to have another season like last year. (first time since 2001 he played over 67 games). And really, is this team better than what GSW put on the court last year? Kaman/Brand/Thornton/Gordon/Davis vs. Biedrins/Harrington/Jackson/Ellis/Davis.

Kaman slightly better or equal to biedrins, Brand much better than harrington, Jackson much better than thornton, Ellis much better than gordon, davis = davis. 

If anything were not that much better than that GSW team who didnt even make the playoffs. Some might say not even as good. 

If we do get davis, which i dont think we do, i say we have to let brand go as well to get TWO more quality starters back, if we want a chance at a deep playoff run


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

True, Davis has been injury prone and a large part of this team's success, should he sign here would definitely be directly tied to his ability to remain healthy. Still though, I think this team with Davis is considerably more talented than the team he's coming from in Oakland. Brand and Kaman are a much more talented front court tandem than Biedrins and Harrington, Thornton is poised to become a 20 ppg scorer and Gordon could easily be on the same level as Ellis in a year or two. 

I just can't see how you think letting Brand go helps anything. You let him walk and then you're stuck with a huge hole at the PF position with a thin crop of FA's available. It also doesn't make sense because he's opting out in order to sign for less, meaning he's probably going to take a pay cut to the 12-13 million dollar range. Yes, you'd be able to fill two roster spots, but the caliber of player you get for 5-6 million per is not what it used to be. I'm sorry, but I'll take Elton Brand over a Josh Powell/Ronny Turiaf rotation every day of the week. You need a PF like Brand to make this Baron Davis signing work, otherwise it's pointless.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Thornton is poised to become a 20 ppg scorer and Gordon could easily be on the same level as Ellis in a year or two.


These are just hopes and dreams though, not based on anything tangible yet. heck ya id like to see that, but i cant bank it since we havent seen it yet.



> I just can't see how you think letting Brand go helps anything. You let him walk and then you're stuck with a huge hole at the PF position with a thin crop of FA's available.


I much prefer to sign and trade him as i have said many times. Letting him go would be another option. But the absolute worst thing to do is give him max money. If we give him something starting at 12 or 13, i wouldnt be too opposed to that. And i dont think we have a huge hole at PF. I think thornton would be the perfect PF to pair next to kaman. This year thornton played his best ball at PF. Plus his outside game opens things up for kaman. I have no problem handing the starting PF reigns over to thornton, who had it for much of the year last year. 

When i say 2 players, im not talking turiaf level players. Im saying using sign and trades to get people like ak 47 and vince carter as in my fantasy land scenario.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> ...I think thornton would be the perfect PF to pair next to kaman. This year thornton played his best ball at PF...



you've repeated this many times....you have any proof???


thornton plays the SF.....granted, sometimes he was the second tallest player in the clipper's lineup, but that doesn't make him a PF.....


i remember the clippers running a lineup of knight/mobley/maggette/thornton/kaman......just because thornton occupies the 4 spot, it doesn't make him a pf....

that was just a relatively small lineup that ran two SF's at the same time....


*nothing* about thornton's game suggests that he's a PF....he creates off the dribble, and he shoots face up jumpers......he doesn't bang in the post, or rebound all that well......he is a SF.....


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> If they sign Baron they can use Brand rights after.
> 
> If Baron comes, and Elton returns. Go Clippers! That would be so sick.


Yeah the Clips could have something going with those two + Kaman, Mobley, and Eric Gordon.

Really slow 1st day of FA. =(


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I agree....Thorton is a SF standing at 6'8", 220lbs. He relies on his athleticism and jumpers, doesnt really have a post up game which a PF should have. He looks like a SF and plays like a SF. He played out of position last year due to Brand's injury. It turned out ok but he should be played as a SF no doubt.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> you've repeated this many times....you have any proof???


Um...yeah! The actual games he played in last year. Go back and watch them. The games where he had to start at PF, regardless of his size, thats where he played the best consistently. Not much more proof that you can ask for other than actual game time action. Were talking about who would be a good PF for this team, next to kaman. ANd we have thornton playing his best ball at the 4 position, next to kaman. Im not saying is thornton a prototypical PF, or would he be the best PF for the dallas mavricks.



> knight/mobley/maggette/thornton/kaman......just because thornton occupies the 4 spot, it doesn't make him a pf....


Um yes it does. He occupied the 4 slot on the team. Thats all were talking about here. would thornton work at the 4 spot on the team, and the answer is a resounding yes. Its like stephen jackson. That guy played 4 different positions on the golden state warriors. Lets say (hypothetic) his best play was at the 1 position, but his size suits him for the 3. That wouldnt have taken away from the fact that in that offense he was effective at that position, just because hes not a natural 1. 

Same thing with iverson. The dude is not even 6 feet tall. yet in the philly offense, he was fine at the 2 position. In our offense, thornton has proven that he is fine at the 4. Its not that difficult of a concept.



> nothing about thornton's game suggests that he's a PF....he creates off the dribble, and he shoots face up jumpers......he doesn't bang in the post, or rebound all that well......he is a SF.....


Yes, the fact that was his best position in OUR offense last year, and also looking at kaman's numbers too show that its not that bad of a situation to have him at the 4. With kaman getting 14 boards a game, how many boards do you want thornton to get? Since when does a PF have to "bang" in the post? Didnt know that was a requirement. Since when does shooting face up jumpers disqualify you from being a PF in this league?



> It turned out ok but he should be played as a SF no doubt.


If brand is back of cousre he has to be played at SF if he wants playing time. Thats a no brainer. But im saying without brand its not the end of the world, because if we can get a star player at SF, we can move thornton to PF and not skip a beat..possibly even be improved all things considered.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Um...yeah! The actual games he played in last year. Go back and watch them. The games where he had to start at PF, regardless of his size, thats where he played the best consistently. Not much more proof that you can ask for other than actual game time action. Were talking about who would be a good PF for this team, next to kaman. ANd we have thornton playing his best ball at the 4 position, next to kaman. Im not saying is thornton a prototypical PF, or would he be the best PF for the dallas mavricks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're the only person i know who keeps insisting that thornton is a pf....


a position on the court is defined by function, and thorton does nothing that a pf is supposed to do.....

like i said, when the clippers ran the lineup of knight/mobley/maggette/thornton/kaman, they were running a lineup with two SF's.....just because thornton was the 4th person on the court, doesn't mean that he is a pf....how hard is that to understand???lol....

only you yama.....


i guess when college teams run a 3 guard lineup, the third guard by definition is a foward, because he is occupying the 3 spot.....regardless of his function on the court??? lol.....


and your allen iverson argument is further proving my point....a position is defined by its function on the court, and nothing else.....it's not that difficult to understand, so i'm having a hard time as to understanding why you don't get such a simple thing....


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> These are just hopes and dreams though, not based on anything tangible yet. heck ya id like to see that, but i cant bank it since we havent seen it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trading him for Kirilenko or Carter (while not really feasable) still doesn't work because Thornton just isn't a PF. His game, his skills and his body type are all made for the three spot, whether you see it that way or not. Brand is obviously going to take a lesser contract, that's the whole reason he opted out. Now that Davis is in the mix at 13 million per, it means Elton is going to sign for essentially the same amount. This whole scenario just goes to show why you want a guy like EB on your team, he's willing to forego what would be a max contract in order to help the team get better.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> would you leap off the laker bandwagon?
> 
> kobe and bynum to me is than baron and elton.


haha i wouldnt go that far but i would definitely support both LA teams as i'm a huge baron davis fan. 

B DIDDY BACK IN LA dont matta if he's wearing a clipper or laker jersey i'm glad he's comingback


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> Trading him for Kirilenko or Carter (while not really feasable) still doesn't work because Thornton just isn't a PF. His game, his skills and his body type are all made for the three spot, whether you see it that way or not. Brand is obviously going to take a lesser contract, that's the whole reason he opted out. Now that Davis is in the mix at 13 million per, it means Elton is going to sign for essentially the same amount. This whole scenario just goes to show why you want a guy like EB on your team, he's willing to forego what would be a max contract in order to help the team get better.


absolutely. even though i say EB is not losing that much since he's going to sign a long extension himself. both baron and elton decides to take less money per year to lock up on long term security, wise decision since barons considered injury prone and brand is coming off a major knee injury.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers2-2008jul02,0,1878838.story



> And Brand, indeed, is back.
> 
> The All-Star power forward who opted out of his contract a day earlier for free agency is expected to reach an agreement with the Clippers on a new multiyear deal, possibly as soon as today.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

How can any Clipper fan not love EB and everything he is about. He sacrificed his own money, to be able to get him some help and he did it for the Clippers, of all teams. 

He really wants to build something special here and be apart of it. He could have *****ed like Kobe and tried to cry his way out and force a S&T to Miami or any other team, but he handled it in a professional and clever manner and still got his sidekick.

He without a doubt will have his number retired, not matter what happens in the next 5 years.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i don't think that thornton is capable of guarding other pf. he doesnt seem the size.

i know the same argument can be said for brand but nobody puts more effort in their game than brand.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well again, were not talking shoulda woulda coulda. Thornton for half a season or more did successfully man the 4 spot on the clippers. Thats history, thats a fact. 

But we now will rarely ever see him at 4 anymore, if brand really is taking less money to come back to us. So heres to hoping thornton can learn to play the 3 spot. I dont expect nor do i think we need him to be as good as maggette. We just need someone who can get 11-14 points from that position without being too much of a negative on the defense. I think thornton can be that for us.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> In a move that could act as sweet revenge, the Golden State Warriors have offered free-agent Elton Brand a more lucrative, multiyear deal than the Clippers have proposed, according to NBA sources who requested anonymity because they are not allowed to speak about other free-agent dealings.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-clips3-2008jul03,0,2057944.story


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

WHAT?? If it is true, I still think Brand will stay in LA.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Well again, were not talking shoulda woulda coulda. Thornton for half a season or more did successfully man the 4 spot on the clippers. Thats history, thats a fact.
> 
> But we now will rarely ever see him at 4 anymore, if brand really is taking less money to come back to us. So heres to hoping thornton can learn to play the 3 spot. I dont expect nor do i think we need him to be as good as maggette. We just need someone who can get 11-14 points from that position without being too much of a negative on the defense. I think thornton can be that for us.


Thornton was only playing PF because of Corey Maggette. He's a natural 3 and will be just fine at that spot for this team. Would you really rather have a team with Kirilenko and Thornton (playing out of position) rather than Brand and Thornton? Kirilenko is a nice defensive player, but he's not Elton Brand. This team needs EB on the block to be successful.


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

Elton Brand along with Baron Davis can really redeem this team, maybe and just maybe, they can even make it to the playoffs...


----------

